#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید برد مین سامسونگ 46f 6300

## matin.poorali

با سلام لطفا در صورت موجودی برد سامسونگ 46f6300 لطفا اعلام قیمت کنید در صورت امکان فوری

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام لطفا در صورت موجودی برد سامسونگ 46f6300 لطفا اعلام قیمت کنید در صورت امکان فوری


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. لطفا عکسی از آن ارسال کنید.

----------

*tahaali9095*

----------

